# Anyone else headed to MAINE?



## Myquest55

It is our plan, to relocate to the Portland area of Maine in about 2 years.  Would love to hear from anyone who has retired there or anyone who also is considering cooler climes.

Lets chat and share information!


----------



## Guitarist

I'll come!    I would love to relocate to someplace near a beach (and an LL Bean nearby wouldn't be bad either).


----------



## Myquest55

Yes, beach sounds good but I'm pretty sure most of the Maine coast is pretty rocky.  There are some sandy spots but it is just so beautiful anyway!  My husband and I have decided we CANNOT put up with the SE heat and humidity much longer.  Summer is worse than winter -  we hole up in the house with the A/C/ running day and night.  This won't do!   We lived in New England several times in our lives together and cannot wait to go back!  Come on along - we'll have some friends to hang with!


----------



## Guitarist

Alright!  I'll come!   

Guess I should have said "coast" -- it's the sea I love really more than the actual beach.  I do love sand, have never seen a northern rocky coast, but it's the sea I love.


----------



## Bobw235

I've heard the Portland area is a great place to retire.  My only hesitation would be the weather in winter.  I'm trying to get away from cold and snow.  Other than that, it's a great area.  Plenty to see and do in and around Portland.  The coast of Maine is such a lovely area.


----------



## Bobw235

Myquest55 said:


> Yes, beach sounds good but I'm pretty sure most of the Maine coast is pretty rocky.  There are some sandy spots but it is just so beautiful anyway!  My husband and I have decided we CANNOT put up with the SE heat and humidity much longer.  Summer is worse than winter -  we hole up in the house with the A/C/ running day and night.  This won't do!   We lived in New England several times in our lives together and cannot wait to go back!  Come on along - we'll have some friends to hang with!



Indeed, not too many sandy beaches once you get up towards Portland.  Ogunquit is lovely of course.  Great beach there and not too far from Portland.


----------



## tinytn

hi myquest,  I married a Mainiac (from Maine) and we lived in Maine for 24yrs. it is  the most beautiful state I ve ever seen. you got the ocean, mountains , parks etc,, but its very expensive to live there and that is why when we retired , we moved to  Tenn. the cost of living is so affordable here...Been here almost 3 yrs now.. its beautiful county here and we love it.. no wicked bad snow storms. but the only down fall is the seafood, not much seafood here in Tn and no ocean views. and I miss that..alot!...... And yes nice beaches but you can't go in the water in Maine ..its too dang cold!  lol or if you dare, Portland has a Polar Plunge in the mid winter.. my hubby niece did it a few times. 

Portland is a nice town but be prepared in the summer. all the vacationers come to Maine at that time, we called them flatlanders..lol.. you may as well just go on a vacation out of state in the summer. only 3 mo. of summer I may add. I would suggest also  Camden or Rockland and Bar Harbor also,, but again all the towns are tourist traps in the summer.. if your able to snow ski or drive a snowmobile, or like ice fishing  that would be an advantage for you ,,the winters are long and if you enjoy the outdoors that Is something to do in those  Loooong winter months.. oh and get a nice wood stove, good way to save on your heating bill for those long winters too.. 

Well like you said you have lived in New England so you know all the good and the bad.. im happy for you both that you are able to choose Portland ,Maine.. lots of things to do and lots to see,,

Dh still has relatives in Maine (Biddeford) so we will no doubt  be back for short vacations ..and besides ,,there are no Lobsters in Tn..!!! LOL...


----------



## jujube

I fell in love with Maine a few years ago when we spent a few weeks there, but I don't think it's somewhere I'd want to live year-round (I HATE cold winters).  We're looking to relocate to North Carolina in three years maybe, after we spend a couple more years traveling around the US in the summertime (I HATE Florida May through September).


----------



## nitelite

Maine is a beautiful state and the Portland area is very nice and south enough not to have to hunker down for the winter, but you will need flannel jammies :cold:  There are plenty of sandy beaches close enough to drive to for the day or longer.


----------



## Myquest55

Everyone keeps saying things about the winter but I miss the snow so much!  The summer heat and humidity here is killing us. Thanks for the heads up about summer in coastal Maine.  There WERE 3 large cruise ships in when we visited in Oct.    

TinyTn - not sure where you are in TN but I don't find that the costs are that much cheaper in Tennessee.  I went grocery shopping in Portland and the food prices are LOWER than the Publix here. TN  Sales tax is 9-3/4 on everything and even though there is no income tax -  you get what you pay for, services aren't that great.  We were also told, when we moved in, that education is NOT a priority in TN and that is certainly true!  (My neighbor doesn't even know where Maine is.)  I have also found that the southerners are friendly but they don't want to be your friends.  They keep a tight group of family and friends they grew up with.  We felt more welcomed in Rhode Island than any where else and the people we met in the Portland area went out of their way to help us last Oct.  One man I called about Parkinsons support, told me he was no longer the contact for that group but he talked to me about it at length then called me back TWICE with more information.  I have joined several needlework/knitting groups in SE Tennessee but the members are mostly those from out of state.  We just don't seem to fit in here.

...and on that note, we're looking to network a little before we make the move.  After moving to places for work and not knowing a soul, would be nice to have friends in place BEFORE we go this time!


----------



## bluebreezes

I'm happy to answer questions about Maine and have lived in several locations for a very long time. I currently live in Midcoast Maine in the Camden/Rockland/Rockport area. I'm getting ready to retire and am considering whether to stay put or consider places like East TN. 

To answer the question about sandy beaches, there are beautiful sandy beaches (Crescent Beach State Park for one) within 10 minutes of downtown Portland by driving across the bridge to South Portland and Scarborough.


----------



## Myquest55

Ah BlueBreezes, happy to make your acquaintance.  If you lived closer to Portland, I would suggest a trade   DH came home with the number of days until he can retire so we're counting down.  (Its over 800, so will be awhile)  We are looking forward to better medical support for Parkinsons and more things that we like to do.  I am tired of the suburban life and we are so dependent on our car. We are working with a great Realtor who keeps us informed, plus property alerts on the real estate websites.  South Portland is our focus with an eye on ulitmately ending up at Ocean View (CCRC) in Falmouth. 

East Tennessee is okay.  We have been held hostage by the weather this summer.  Heat and humidity have been at an all time high - it is hard to breathe sometimes.  Happy to answer any questions about our area - just send me a private message.


----------



## bluebreezes

Thanks for the nice welcome, Myquest55. I moved away from the hub-bub of the Portland area, but I highly recommend South Portland. 

Although I'd like to get away from winter, I find other people's comments (like yours) about wanting to retire here make me look at this state with new eyes. Maybe all I need is to get away a couple times during the winter to get a break for the years when winters are longer. Some years we have mild snowfall, and it's definitely less here on the coast.


----------



## ember

Spent my early 20s as a camp counselor in beautiful Maine.  Portland is a great city!  The winter is a little chilly, but I think you'll love the area.


----------



## Myquest55

Thanks Ember - welcome to the forum groups!  The more we learn about Portland ME, the more anxious we are to get there!  Temps have been in the 90s here since the end of May and no end in sight.  I could use some good crisp autumn air plus some cider and donuts from Clyde's Mill in Old Mystic, CT.  (I know, NOT Maine but I would seriously drive down there just for those).   Still looking for some forum members in the Portland area.  Anyone??


----------



## Bobw235

One of the things I think you'll appreciate about the Portland area (and there are many) is the proximity to New Hampshire's White Mountains. You'll be only 60-90 minutes from North Conway, NH and all it has to offer.


----------



## Manatee

Too much winter for me.


----------



## bluebreezes

I'd recommend instead of driving several hours to CT for cider and donuts to instead explore many of the very fine places in Maine where you can enjoy the same. Less traffic and you'd get to know other parts of your to-be adopted state. We do cider and donuts pretty well up here.


----------



## Myquest55

Of course we plan to explore our new state!  It is just that we have vivid memories of that one place and friends still in that area.  I have been getting the "Portland" magazine and they had a thick summer issue with all the fairs and events all over the state and autumn should be just as busy.  So much to do!!!  There are things like that around here but going out in 90+ degree weather and standing around in humidity just isn't appealing (the standing nor the humidity).  We'll figure it out - just need to get there!


----------



## DaveA

Hello  Myquest. I just joined the group this evening and noticed your post regarding Maine.  I'm writing this from the family cottage in western Maine.   We've been enjoying the spring and fall season here since back in the late 90's.  The closest communities of any size, from here, are Bridgton and N. Conway, NH.  In fact we were in Bridgton earlier this week to pick up some groceries and stop at the local Renys department store.  I guess we're about 40-45 minutes from Portland and sometimes pass through the outskirts on our way to the cottage.  

I have to agree with you regarding the heat.  We spent our winters in the Punta Gorda, FL area for many years, but never considered living there year 'round, especially since all of our family are in the New England states.  It did make for pleasant winters though!

We'll be taking in the Cumberland County Fair next week, which is just northwest of Portland.  Not the biggest of fairs but one that we always enjoy.


----------



## Ameriscot

DaveA said:


> Hello  Myquest. I just joined the group this evening and noticed your post regarding Maine.  I'm writing this from the family cottage in western Maine.   We've been enjoying the spring and fall season here since back in the late 90's.  The closest communities of any size, from here, are Bridgton and N. Conway, NH.  In fact we were in Bridgton earlier this week to pick up some groceries and stop at the local Renys department store.  I guess we're about 40-45 minutes from Portland and sometimes pass through the outskirts on our way to the cottage.
> 
> I have to agree with you regarding the heat.  We spent our winters in the Punta Gorda, FL area for many years, but never considered living there year 'round, especially since all of our family are in the New England states.  It did make for pleasant winters though!
> 
> We'll be taking in the Cumberland County Fair next week, which is just northwest of Portland.  Not the biggest of fairs but one that we always enjoy.



Are you familiar with Denmark, Maine?


----------



## DaveA

Ameriscot said:


> Are you familiar with Denmark, Maine?



I have an active library card from the Denmark Library.  Does that count as "familiar"?    We are in Brownfield, a town adjacent to Denmark and do use the library when we are here at the cottage.


----------



## Ameriscot

DaveA said:


> I have an active library card from the Denmark Library.  Does that count as "familiar"?    We are in Brownfield, a town adjacent to Denmark and do use the library when we are here at the cottage.



I've never been but my brother and his friend bought a home and some outbuildings in Denmark many years ago and refurbished them.  Don't know how often he visits.


----------



## Myquest55

I happened to make a call to Navy Federal Credit Union's Mortgage center today.  After getting the information I needed I went on to ask the agent about future mortgage options, considering that we are close to retirement and plan to relocate.  After determining that our primary residence is in Tennessee, the agent conversationally asked where we were planning to move to.  I said, "Oh, we're going to Maine."  There was silence then a chuckle.  He said, "Really?  Me too!"  Turns out he is a little older than we are and in about 18 months, is planning to move to Rangeley - near the lake and west of Portland.  I'm telling you - New England is the place to be!


----------



## Sunny

Especially in autumn!


----------



## bluebreezes

Rangeley is actually about 2.5 hours north of Portland. It's to the west of Bangor. It would be a great place to retire in the lakes and mountains.


----------



## DaveA

Myquest - - - - -In case you're wondering about roadside rest areas, on your way to Rangeley, they are fairly plentiful in western Maine.  This particular one is alongside the gravel road that takes us to our cottage.  We've never had to take advantage of it, but it's comforting to know that it's there.


----------



## bluebreezes

That looks like a two-seater, Dave! Finestkind!


----------



## Myquest55

*OMGosh!*  Good to know!  I had heard that Maine was a little rustic but......hmmmmm.

(Last time I used one of those was in the 1960s.)  We're hoping to find a house with indoor plumbing!


----------



## DaveA

Myquest - -call you husband over here where he can see the screen.   You've come to the right place if you're looking for a real estate investment here in Maine.

I think that it's ready to move in and once your settled, your husband can get started on any minor improvements that he thinks are necessary.  







The ladder on the roof, allows  your guests an unobstructed view of a mountain range, off in the distance.  Home Depot and Lowes are about 25 miles distant for needed home supplies.  Don't let this mountain view paradise slip away!!!


----------



## Myquest55

rotflaughing now!  There are no words to describe that awesome place but husband just says, "no."
It WOULD keep him busy though .... thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## Myquest55

For anyone else considering heading to New England, it was an amazing summer!  Houses, in the Portland ME area, came on the market and were immediately under contract!  We finally made an offer on one, encouraged by our Realtor, for $26,000K OVER asking price and were still out bid!  The next one we offered over the asking price too and were out bid again however, the first buyers fell out so we re-wrote our offer for less and were accepted.  We're going to MAINE!  Looks like prices are starting to stabilize - even drop a little - for the year so, now is the time to buy!

So, we're flying up on Sunday to actually look at the house before the Monday inspection locks us in.  I intend to measure rooms and take lots of photos so we can fly back to Tennessee and decide what we can cull from the herd.  Once we close we'll be putting this house on the market so anyone interested in a larger home just north of Chattanooga TN - send me a private message and we can talk.  It is the perfect "almost empty nester" home - open concept, live on the main floor with 2 large guest suites upstairs.  

Will keep you posted.


----------



## helenbacque

I've visited Maine many times .... love Arcadia National Park ... and, if independently wealthy, I'd have a second home there in a heartbeat.  I am now too old to handle the winters.


----------



## Loosey

Congratulations, myquest, and welcome to Maine.   I hope you'll be very happy here.

Wild horses could not drag me away from here in May - October, but I have just bought a snowbird nest in the south for  the winter months.  I have enjoyed plenty of winters in New England, and now it's time for a change for me.


----------



## DaveA

We're heading from Maine next Tuesday, Myquest.  Not to live but for a fall stay at the cottage in Brownfield.  We'll be up there 'til early October.  Love the state but have always enjoyed the rural portions more than the more developed areas.  I suppose that it's the contrast, for us.  We live a couple of hundred miles south of Portland, on the coast in southeastern Massachusetts, on the outskirts of a city of roughly 100,000 people.  I think that the town where we vacaton in Maine has more like 1600 residents and it makes for quite a different atmosphere.  We are only about 45 minutes from Portland or 20-25 minutes from North Conway, New Hampshire but we rarely travel to either on our vacation stays.  Bridgton is our little "center of our universe'' for groceries, shopping, etc., and that's also about 25 minutes from the cottage.

I congratulate you folks on your purchase of a home and think that you will enjoy the State, and if the winters are not to your liking, you can follow the route that we took, for many years, and spent Jan - Mar. in Florida.  The best of both worlds.


----------



## Uncontrolable

Myquest55 said:


> It is our plan, to relocate to the Portland area of Maine in about 2 years.  Would love to hear from anyone who has retired there or anyone who also is considering cooler climes.
> 
> Lets chat and share information!



I would love to go to Maine if you will adopt me.  I am from Portland Oregon and the terrain is pretty much the same.  If cool is what you are after you will love it.  Try to get close to a major river, or the coast.  If you like to fish and boat you will be in heaven.


----------



## RadishRose

Love Maine, used to camp at Acadia Forest, visit Bar Harbor. It's beautiful but winters are rougher than even CT. But- if I had to choose between Maine and Florida, I'd go with Maine.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Uncontrolable said:


> I would love to go to Maine if you will adopt me.  I am from Portland Oregon and the terrain is pretty much the same.  If cool is what you are after you will love it.  Try to get close to a major river, or the coast.  If you like to fish and boat you will be in heaven.



I am pretty sure that I would choose Oregon anytime over Maine. I haven't actually lived in Oregon; but I lived in Western Washington, and worked all up and down the coast of both states, and my dream place to live would be somewhere near Astoria, Oregon.  It has a cooler climate than where I now live, but it does not have all of that snow in the winter that the northern states have, and I have shoveled more snow than a person ever needs to in their life.
Oregon has beautiful lakes, rivers, and is close to the Pacific Ocean, and there are lots of great places for fishing near Astoria as well. 
For a while , when I was living in Western Washington, about halfway between Seattle and Portland, near Lake Mayfield, I had one of those pedal boats and I used to take that out on the lake fishing for blueback (Kokanee). 
I am in Alabama, so I know what Myquest is saying about not wanting to go out and do anything because of the heat and the humidity in the summer.


----------



## Uncontrolable

Happyflowerlady said:


> I am pretty sure that I would choose Oregon anytime over Maine. I haven't actually lived in Oregon; but I lived in Western Washington, and worked all up and down the coast of both states, and my dream place to live would be somewhere near Astoria, Oregon.  It has a cooler climate than where I now live, but it does not have all of that snow in the winter that the northern states have, and I have shoveled more snow than a person ever needs to in their life.
> Oregon has beautiful lakes, rivers, and is close to the Pacific Ocean, and there are lots of great places for fishing near Astoria as well.
> For a while , when I was living in Western Washington, about halfway between Seattle and Portland, near Lake Mayfield, I had one of those pedal boats and I used to take that out on the lake fishing for blueback (Kokanee).
> I am in Alabama, so I know what Myquest is saying about not wanting to go out and do anything because of the heat and the humidity in the summer.



Yes, Astoria is nice.  We used to fish south of there, lost of coast streams.  I have stood shoulder to shoulder with my friend while hooking one silver salmon after another.  Once you found a school you were good to get your limit.  That was when I was 16 and 17 years old.  Not that way any longer.  I finally gave up drift fishing because crowds of people started following the fish up stream.  I have watched people getting snagged up every other cast.  That is when I started catching other types of fish.  I really like channel cats and have caught some flat heads.  Cat fish, pound for pound are the strongest fish.  Plus are great eating.  And I was usually by myself on the river.


----------



## Myquest55

Thanks for all the encouragement!  Most of our family is sprinkled up and down the east coast so we opted to stay east of the Rockies.  One of our sons and his family are in SC as well as my sister and her family on the GA coast so I figure we have some options for warm days if we get too tired of winter.  

We've "met" several people from online sites (some in person) and feel like we have some friends in Maine already.  A group of knitters from Ravelry.com hooked us up with our amazing Realtor so reaching out on the internet has been a HUGE help!  Anyone else contemplating a move should certainly make use of these tools - it makes it much easier.  So, anyone else out there in Maine - I'll let you know once we make the big move - maybe we could all meet up for coffee!


----------



## Uncontrolable

Myquest55 said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement!  Most of our family is sprinkled up and down the east coast so we opted to stay east of the Rockies.  One of our sons and his family are in SC as well as my sister and her family on the GA coast so I figure we have some options for warm days if we get too tired of winter.
> 
> We've "met" several people from online sites (some in person) and feel like we have some friends in Maine already.  A group of knitters from Ravelry.com hooked us up with our amazing Realtor so reaching out on the internet has been a HUGE help!  Anyone else contemplating a move should certainly make use of these tools - it makes it much easier.  So, anyone else out there in Maine - I'll let you know once we make the big move - maybe we could all meet up for coffee!



Isn't it amazing what the internet can do?  In its way it is a collective consciousness.  I wonder what might happen if the whole internet was turned to one task.  I will bet you there are people who have already started working toward some sort of goal.  In any case, have a nice time.  I love new adventures.


----------



## Trade

Maine is absolutely awesome! My cousin has a summer place there just outside of Waldoboro. There is a picture of her and I on her dock in my album. I love to visit up there. Of course I've never been there in the winter and if I had I might change my opinion but in the summer it's fantastic!


----------



## Lynk

I visited Maine several years ago when I went with my sister-in-law to help her move her daughter who lived in New Hampshire back home to Kentucky.  Her daughter took us to Maine first and I loved it.  It was so beautiful.  I just loved the rugged coastline and all the lighthouses.  We shopped in Portland and walked on the cobble stone street.  It was October and we were freezing.  It was funny because we saw a lot of people who were wearing light jackets and ever some in shorts


----------



## Uncontrolable

Lynk said:


> I visited Maine several years ago when I went with my sister-in-law to help her move her daughter who lived in New Hampshire back home to Kentucky.  Her daughter took us to Maine first and I loved it.  It was so beautiful.  I just loved the rugged coastline and all the lighthouses.  We shopped in Portland and walked on the cobble stone street.  It was October and we were freezing.  It was funny because we saw a lot of people who were wearing light jackets and ever some in shorts



I miss crisp foggy air in the morning just thick enough that there is no sound.  I was once in a fog so thick that I could not see beyond my hood.  I had a friend walk in front of me so that I kept on the road.  That was absolutely spooky.


----------



## Manatee

Happyflowerlady said:


> I am pretty sure that I would choose Oregon anytime over Maine. I haven't actually lived in Oregon; but I lived in Western Washington, and worked all up and down the coast of both states, and my dream place to live would be somewhere near Astoria, Oregon.  It has a cooler climate than where I now live, but it does not have all of that snow in the winter that the northern states have, and I have shoveled more snow than a person ever needs to in their life.
> Oregon has beautiful lakes, rivers, and is close to the Pacific Ocean, and there are lots of great places for fishing near Astoria as well.
> For a while , when I was living in Western Washington, about halfway between Seattle and Portland, near Lake Mayfield, I had one of those pedal boats and I used to take that out on the lake fishing for blueback (Kokanee).
> I am in Alabama, so I know what Myquest is saying about not wanting to go out and do anything because of the heat and the humidity in the summer.



 Oregon coast is beautiful, and probably not as cold in winter, but Maine does not have earthquakes.

O


----------



## Myquest55

Just an update to say we are a few weeks away from making our move.  DH is officially on long term sick leave and Unum (his Long Term Disability Insurer) has said they would walk him through whatever it takes to get SSDI until his full retirement age of 66-1/3.  We already purchased our retirement house in a hot market, at the recommendation of our Realtor (Who is fantastic, BTW) and flew up for the inspection to see it for ourselves.  I flew up for the closing and am getting ready to drive my car up and do some cleaning & painting ahead of the movers.  

The next door neighbors came over and introduced themselves to the Realtor one day, saying they would keep an eye on the empty house until we could get moved.  I confirmed their address and wrote them a short, handwritten, note.  I received the nicest e-mail from the woman yesterday and cannot wait to meet them!  We didn't have that kind of welcome in TN in person!  There has been an overwhelming number of offers to help - in any way - and my husband has declared, "we're moving to Heaven!"  We already feel so welcome and are so looking forward to becoming a part of village life.  We anticipate some winter weather and have books, sewing projects, knitting, movies to watch and stuff to do while the weather is snowy or icy.  When its not - there are plenty of places to walk and explore!

Now, to get the TN house listed.  Anyone looking for the perfect, spacious "empty nester" place just outside Chattanooga?  Private message me!


----------



## Camper6

I would not move to any place that is cold in the winter if I had to move again.

However, if I could afford to go to a warm place in the winter, then that would be a different story.

Winters are horrible on old bodies.


----------



## DaveA

You folks should be able to do a bit of world traveling, once you get settled in.






I'd guess you're about 25, 30 miles from Denmark so you could probably visit 6 or 7 "countries" on a leisurely drive some nice spring day.    I actually hold a library card from the Denmark library so that may make me a semi - citizen of that "country".

How they arrived at the names is a puzzle to me but these are actual towns in the State of Maine!!


----------



## Lynk

I visited Maine a few years ago and loved it.  It was so beautiful.  I would love to live there but the winters are just to cold for me.


----------



## Myquest55

I know everyone thinks it will be so very cold there but along the coast it isn't so bad.  We've been in TN for the past 11 years and the heat/humidity is killing us!  Both of us have north Atlantic heritage so the north and cooler weather suit us just fine.  It is beautiful, has fantastic people, much better medical and an incredible creative and innovative community so...we're off!  

PS - the state has already formed a group to plan ahead for an influx of people, should the climate change continue.  Maybe we'll see you there!


----------



## Myquest55

We have been in Maine for just over 1-1/2 years now and LOVE IT!!!!  I haven't been on this forum in awhile because we've been too busy!  We bought a small house that required some renovation and we're down to one car.  I have joined the Embroiderer's Guild, a Bobbin Lace group and the Friday Knitters.  A quilting group, spinning & weaving will just have to wait.  I have driven throughout most of southern Maine and it is beautiful!  Husband has been doing volunteer work and just joined the Medical Gym in South Portland which has two weekly classes for Parkinson patients.  

We have been touring Retirement Communities looking for continuing care options for our ultimate destination.  We put ourselves on one wait list for Schooner Cove in Damariscotta ME.  Yesterday we were there for their annual lobster bake.  We sat under tents, right on the water, enjoying lobster, clams and steak while getting to know residents and others on the list.  The view is spectacular and the town is fantastic.  Medical care in Maine has been impressive.  We have not had to wait for ANY Dr's appointment and everything is close!  In Tenn. we had to drive 2 hours for a specialist but now they are 12 minutes away.  

Winter is cold but we love the snow and it doesn't slow anyone down!  The roads are always clear and everyone knows how to prepare!  This past winter had a lot of ice but we're learning how to deal with it and do things ahead of time.  Summer has been glorious but even the heat gets to us here.  We added a new mini-split A/C unit to our expanded living room and spend warm afternoons there.  Have been able to sleep well with just a fan most nights.  I hope this will encourage more of you to consider Maine - So much to offer!!


----------



## JimW

Myquest55 said:


> We have been in Maine for just over 1-1/2 years now and LOVE IT!!!!  I haven't been on this forum in awhile because we've been too busy!  We bought a small house that required some renovation and we're down to one car.  I have joined the Embroiderer's Guild, a Bobbin Lace group and the Friday Knitters.  A quilting group, spinning & weaving will just have to wait.  I have driven throughout most of southern Maine and it is beautiful!  Husband has been doing volunteer work and just joined the Medical Gym in South Portland which has two weekly classes for Parkinson patients.
> 
> We have been touring Retirement Communities looking for continuing care options for our ultimate destination.  We put ourselves on one wait list for Schooner Cove in Damariscotta ME.  Yesterday we were there for their annual lobster bake.  We sat under tents, right on the water, enjoying lobster, clams and steak while getting to know residents and others on the list.  The view is spectacular and the town is fantastic.  Medical care in Maine has been impressive.  We have not had to wait for ANY Dr's appointment and everything is close!  In Tenn. we had to drive 2 hours for a specialist but now they are 12 minutes away.
> 
> Winter is cold but we love the snow and it doesn't slow anyone down!  The roads are always clear and everyone knows how to prepare!  This past winter had a lot of ice but we're learning how to deal with it and do things ahead of time.  Summer has been glorious but even the heat gets to us here.  We added a new mini-split A/C unit to our expanded living room and spend warm afternoons there.  Have been able to sleep well with just a fan most nights.  I hope this will encourage more of you to consider Maine - So much to offer!!



Glad to hear you are enjoying Maine Myquest. My wife and I love Maine and plan on retiring there as well. At age 55 we still have about 10 years to go, but we both agree that barring any unforseen circumstances, we will be spending our golden years in Maine. We love the Sebago area and are looking to make that our retirement destination, probably on one of the secondary lakes in that area. We have also looked at property in the Belgrade area as well as Damariscotta. We get daily e-mail real estate updates and sit and look at the properties we like together. We will be spending a week on Little Sebago Lake in August.


----------



## Lc jones

When I was a kid we vacationed at Boothbay Harbor what a gorgeous place but you would need to enjoy very cold snowy weather to live there full time.


----------



## treeguy64

I loved Bangor and Mount Desert. Maine is one state we've considered retiring to. Austin summers are pure hell, and I miss the snow, badly, in winter.


----------



## fmdog44

Temperature in Houston can be as high as 80 in the winter. How does that compare to the winters in Maine.


----------



## DaveA

80 in the winter??  I'm not that happy with 80 in the summer.  70-75 is my comfortable high and we're dying up here the last few days.  It reached the low 90's on the southcoast of Mass., which is a "near death" experience for me!!!


----------



## JimW

fmdog44 said:


> Temperature in Houston can be as high as 80 in the winter. How does that compare to the winters in Maine.



That would be about a 70 degree difference from Houston winter to Maine winter, give or take. 



DaveA said:


> 80 in the winter??  I'm not that happy with 80 in the summer.  70-75 is my comfortable high and we're dying up here the last few days.  It reached the low 90's on the southcoast of Mass., which is a "near death" experience for me!!!



I don't mind the 80's with fairly low humidity, but these mid 90's humid days we've been having makes me long for fall. I used to love the heat when I was younger but not so much anymore, I couldn't imagine spending a summer in Florida. If I could have fall in New England all year round, I'd take it.


----------



## Myquest55

The heat in Tenn. was killing us.  THIS summer we have enjoyed some beautiful days in the 70s.  Now the real summer has kicked in but we still only put the A/C on in the late afternoon and early evening.  Nights have been okay with just a fan.   Last summer it was much warmer so we're glad this year has been much more enjoyable.  As with anywhere, the weather can change and each year is a little different.  We left our scattered children behind, moved here for more cooler days in a year and found so much more!  When it is  below freezing in the winter we can put on a wool sweater.  Snow, here, doesn't slow anyone down!  My point has been, if you prefer cooler weather, Maine is wonderfully welcoming and activities are endless.  We feel very much at home and would encourage folks to, at least, consider it!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

If I were to move at all it would be to get away from the colder weather.   New Jersey's bad enough in the winter.


----------



## old medic

My niece moved to Maine a couple years ago, bought a place near Portland, have a cousin in Medway. We spent a week up there in July.
If you have interest in FAST.... Loring AFB hold speedtrials a couple time a year... Our son managed 262 MPH on a motorcycle...


----------

